# Maya, Moona and Moogle say hello :)



## Randis (Dec 8, 2007)

Hello all together!

my name is Andre and this is my new bengal kitty Maya.
he is a 9 weeks old boy.

he is still in his fussy stage but his colors and spots will be clear soon enough.


his papa and mama are beautiful american spotted bengals. His grandma is a marble bengal. He was the second born of 3 and the largest one of them, very healthy and playful. We picked him for his huge black spots, seems grandma came out here a bit.

he is a very lovely boy, we sooo love him 
The next couple of days he gonna have to sleep in out sleeping room as my other cats need to adjust to him.


































































and here are my other 2 
Meet Moona and Moogle.
Both also male and 7 and half months old.
They are not Bengals.



























6 weeks old









6 weeks old

in 5 months i will get another cat YAY!!! a GF for my boys, this time a special one.
here is a pic of her sister (half year old here)

Her daddy is a original Felis Bengalensis, asian leopard cat and her mama a F? Malaysian Bengal, so she is somewhat wild in look, especially the face.
Very beautiful spots and colors, looks way more impressive in real.

8 weeks old









half year









as for myself:
I come from germany but now live in Thailand since 2 years.
Here is a large variety of wild cats in the forests.
I know some people who keep fishing cats and Asian leopards as a house cat. Unless you cage them they will remain very lovely, hardly different than a domestic house cat. They just need some more attention and action... and sometimes a bit fresh food 


cheers


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome, Andre. Your cats are absolutely stunning.


----------



## Randis (Dec 8, 2007)

Hello Marie!

Thank you for the welcome and nice to meet you!


cheers
Andre


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Welcome. I agree with Marie- your cats are gorgeous! Do you plan to breed them in the future?


----------



## devilsheep22 (Dec 9, 2007)

Hi, your cats are gorgeous!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Adorable kitties!


----------



## Randis (Dec 8, 2007)

Thanks everyone!



Leazie said:


> Welcome. I agree with Marie- your cats are gorgeous! Do you plan to breed them in the future?


Moona and Moogle will get fixed later.
I am not sure about Maya and the F1 female i will get.
i was thinking about breeding later but i dont have the time and the capacity for many cats atm.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Welcome! Gorgeous babies!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the board Andre. Your cats are very pretty, & gotta love those baby pics :lol:


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

I am drooling over your cats!


----------

